

Hiring a Rails 'gangsta' .. Is this what its coming to? - factorialboy
http://www.authenticjobs.com/jobs/12864/rails-gangsta

======
roopeshv
OK. please people, stop judging every fucking word people write. if you are
going to submit a post just for using a word gangsta, please stop. we might as
well start use the tag line "we judge you for every word you say" as tag line
for hn now. should i say factorialboy is fucking offensive as a nick. is that
what handles are coming to.

~~~
factorialboy
Jesus, calm down. You don't want to mess with me, I am a JavaScript 'ninja'
after all. ;-)

------
gorbachev
I'd go to the interview wearing this:

[http://www.clutchtees.com/I-m-Pretty-Gangster-Myself-
Shirt.h...](http://www.clutchtees.com/I-m-Pretty-Gangster-Myself-Shirt.html)

------
tombell
So the Mafia are hiring Rails devs, cool I guess? How about people just move
on and care about something more important... like beer.

~~~
mc32
The mafia would hire "gangster" devs. I think they are going for the
rockstar's newest competitor, using the music metaphor, the "gangsta"
developer. If the mafia were to want to hire developers and wanted to use a
musical metaphor maybe they would want a "crooner" dev.

------
grimtrigger
Its a meaningless phrase, with meaningless implications.

------
dmishe
Just stop naming companies after 37signals already

------
heretohelp
Posted on "authentic jobs" no less.

I see straight-outta-compton interns get more respectful job postings than
that.

Yet another reason I don't feel bad about being on the Python side of the
fence.

~~~
petercooper
_Yet another reason I don't feel bad about being on the Python side of the
fence._

What reason? A company using a silly word in a job title has nothing to do
with Python or Rails themselves from my POV.

If it does, perhaps Rails developers can enjoy being on the "Rails side of the
fence" after reading this job ad for a "Python rockstar":
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs/jobs-Senior-Python-
Developer-29...](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs/jobs-Senior-Python-
Developer-2919081)

~~~
pydanny
In the Python community we mock that sort of job req.

And I know Rails guys mock stupid job reqs too.

Rather then nitpick each other, let's team up against patronizing recruiters.

